# Random Painting and Sketch's I've Been working on



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*I'm pretty bored, stoned and slightly tipsy right now, so I figured I'd share some paintings, sketches, drawings, mixed media (drawings/photoshoped pieces I've recently been working on.

First, the drawings I used photoshop to edit the colors with:*












































































*The other's are either sketches, paintings with water colors or acrylic paiant, and drawings with pencil, markers, crayons, or all of the above. *

















































































































Some of these are finished pieces, others are still sketches, while some are somewhere in the middle lol. 

Anyways, I don't see many people posting art they've done that isn't a sig (which is still a form of art) so I figured I'd change things up. 

MagiK


----------

